# mini v-brakes - wo gibt´s denn sowas???



## gerolf (4. Februar 2004)

hallo!

ich bin auf der suche nach einer guten bremslösung in kombination mit meinem rennlenker auf mini v-brakes gestoßen, die wohl für bmx entwickelt worden sind und kürzere schenkel und somit einen kürzeren hebelweg haben als "normale" mtb-v-brakes. vor einigen jahren gab´s die wohl von tektro unter der bezeichnung 917 bzw. 915, jetzt heißen sie wohl 917 a oder bx 20 oder sonstwie. mein problem ist nur: ich weiß keinen händler. irgendwo hab ich sie schonmal gesehen, aber dummerweise ist mir die adresse entfallen. daher meine frage: kann mir hier vielleicht jemand einen online-shop (oder mehrere) nennen, wo es derartiges gibt? ob´s nun tektro ist oder nicht ist eigentlich ziemlich egal. eher wichtig wäre mir, daß sie schwarz sind.

danke

gerolf


----------



## Bremerhavener© (4. Februar 2004)

Mir sind jetzt spontan diese eingefallen:

http://www.mybmx.de/Odyssey-A-Brake.htm

Kann mich auch noch grob an die Tektro erinnern, sind aber in den Shops, in denen ich sie früher gesehen hab nun nicht mehr vertreten.
Die Odyssey A-Brake hab ich selber nicht in Händen gehabt, ihr System weicht wohl geringfügig von dem einer normalen V-Bremse ab, ob und in wieweit es deiner Kombination mit Rennlenker förderlich ist weiß ich leider nicht. Werden wahrscheinlich zu groß sein...

Zur Info für die Anderen, es geht um DIESE Bremsen:

Das ist die BX20:







und das hier die "Mini-V", die Tektro 917a:






Wer kennt einen Händler / Vertrieb in GER ?

mfg,
Reik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (4. Februar 2004)

baugleich: 
http://www.asista.de/mounty/bremsen.shtml 




in schwarz oder silbern, kann quasi jeder händler bestellen 

ASISTA Teile fürs Rad
GmbH & Co. KG
Zeppelinstraße 48
88299 Leutkirch


Telefon +49 (0) 75 61 / 98 69- 0
Fax +49 (0) 75 61 / 98 69 69

E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## gerolf (4. Februar 2004)

dank euch!

das hilft mir weiter. den asista-link kannte ich noch nicht, und bei tektro ist das problem, daß auf deren website der "dealer locator" nicht funktioniert. ich werd wohl in den nächsten tagen mal bei einem händler nachfragen, ob er mir die asista-teile bestellen kann. unkomplizierter wäre es, wenn jemand von euch einen online-shop wüßte, der sowas führt.

@bremerhavener:

die odyssey a-brake hab ich schon entdeckt, jedoch erscheinen sie mir ähnlich lang wie mtb-v-brakes. ist a-brake eigentlich ein eigener bremsentyp, habe davon noch nie gehört? oder ist es nur eine produktbezeichnung?

also, wenn jemand einen online-shop mit sowas kennt, bitte hier rein!

danke

gerolf


----------



## Bunes007 (5. Februar 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> die odyssey a-brake hab ich schon entdeckt, jedoch erscheinen sie mir ähnlich lang wie mtb-v-brakes. ist a-brake eigentlich ein eigener bremsentyp, habe davon noch nie gehört? oder ist es nur eine produktbezeichnung?



Also nach meinem Wissen is dat eigentlich ne V-Brake, bloß das die Hebel nich wie bei den üblichen V-Brakes etwas nach außen zeigen, sondern nach innen. 
Die A-Brake funtzt von der Technik her genauso wie jede andere V-Brake, also is es auch kein eigener Bremsentyp.

Gruß Bene


----------

